

Leaves from the mental portfolio of a Eurasian (1890) - Thorondor
http://essays.quotidiana.org/far/leaves_mental_portfolio/

======
bhc3
"I believe that some day a great part of the world will be Eurasian."

Considering this was 1890, and that she was experiencing all these prejudices,
a remarkable prediction on her part. We're still a ways away, but in 2010, 15%
of new marriages in the U.S. were interracial. [1]

[1] [http://mic.com/articles/87359/national-geographic-
determined...](http://mic.com/articles/87359/national-geographic-determined-
what-americans-will-look-like-in-2050-and-it-s-beautiful)

~~~
agumonkey
Technology and time removed frontiers, people used to be tribes, then burgs,
then kingdoms, nations, USofX. Soon the notion of native, race and country may
be very very blurry.

------
awfullyjohn
I am a mixed person. Her experience resonates even 125 years later.

~~~
EliRivers
Apropos of nothing much, sometimes, when I visit friends who are now married
(to people from very similar genetic backgrounds) and have children, I look at
them and their spouse and their children and how eerily similar they all look,
and it creeps me out a little. Feels like some kind of repressed incest vibe.

Not often, but sometimes. It creeps up on me. I generally do not say this out
loud :)

